# What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site?



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

I personall think that they should rebuild . not two towers, but maybe a giant pyramid like structure, it would be, bigger stronger,and safer ..but I dont know thats just my opinion..I believe that we owe it to the victims to rebuild and show the world that as a nation we can overcome anything that happens to us. ...So what do you think should be built???


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

a memorial of all the people. Maybe a building as a memorial but not as an actual building that will be used.


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (ToughGuy)*

I have mixed feelings.. I sometimes want to rebuild.. but sometimes feel a memorial is what should be there..


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (ToughGuy)*

i watched a program last night about the guy who owns the space....and he is set on building stuff there again - if they can use 1/2 the space for new buildings - and 1/2 for a park kind of memorial i think that would be best - people need a place to go an lie on the grass and look up - and remember those that died..kind of a living memorial/cemetary....


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (JettaManDan)*

well if they are going to do that i think they should have the names engraved on the sides of whatever building they put up


----------



## eurorider (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (ToughGuy)*

yea i heard they will make a garden for those who die that day, and make a building to keep the business. But i might be wrong. it was just a really awful thing that happened to us


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (eurorider)*

As I have been sitting here watching all the memorial ceremonies....I have been thinking about how many lives have been lost, and how many bodies were NOT found. I think that it should be made into a Memorial for all those who were lost. I would not want new buildings being built on a loved one who was never found.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (JettaManDan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i watched a program last night about the guy who owns the space....and he is set on building stuff there again - if they can use 1/2 the space for new buildings - and 1/2 for a park kind of memorial i think that would be best - people need a place to go an lie on the grass and look up - and remember those that died..kind of a living memorial/cemetary....[HR][/HR]​1/2 park 1/2 buildings..thats a prety good Idea


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (1.8T Girl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As I have been sitting here watching all the memorial ceremonies....I have been thinking about how many lives have been lost, and how many bodies were NOT found. I think that it should be made into a Memorial for all those who were lost. I would not want new buildings being built on a loved one who was never found. [HR][/HR]​Think about this.... over 900 people never got ANY remains of a loved one back. Not a bone chip, fragment, anything. They have vanished from this earth & the only thing that is left is that hole in the ground. To build ANYTHING but a performing arts center, park, world charity center, or memorial would do nothing but prove we really are the greedy capitalist pigs the terrorists think we are. Not one red cent of profit should be made for anyone on that hallowed ground, not one.


----------



## Mark1 (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Bjaardker)*

Rebuild it bigger and better than it was. No surrender! No fear!
<and a memorial too!>


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

Same two buildings, 1 story taller?


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

The *BIGGEST* damn office building in the world. The *BIGGEST* damn center for free trade the world has ever seen. This would b the *BIGGEST* finger you could give to the small, jealous, hate filled pukes that orchestrated the attacks on our country. The first floor should contain a museum/memorial to the heros and victims of 9/11/01...


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (MasterAdkins)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Same two buildings, 1 story taller?[HR][/HR]​What would you put in those buildings? Businesses, retailers, other shops & stores. How bout a nice big McDonalds, there's nothing more american right?
Now, you're the father or mother of a child who's body was never found. How would you feel if they were dishing out happy meals right where your child's body might have laid, smouldering & burning into dust under the heaps of metal.
Such a fitting tribute.
Oh, but there will be a fountain & garden outside commemorating them.


----------



## df21084 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Mark1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rebuild it bigger and better than it was. No surrender! No fear!
<and a memorial too!>[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree. Rebuild them!


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Green-Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR] The *BIGGEST* damn office building in the world. The *BIGGEST* damn center for free trade the world has ever seen. This would b the *BIGGEST* finger you could give to the small, jealous, hate filled pukes that orchestrated the attacks on our country. The first floor should contain a museum/memorial to the heros and victims of 9/11/01...[HR][/HR]​Absolutely! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (df21084)*

I agree that they should be rebuilt, exactly as they were. What more fitting memorial to the people who died...? 
A quote from a banner that hangs in the lobby to my old office building (I'm a gov't employee, BTW.) 
"We won't back down. We never have. We never will."


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't know what they'll eventually build, but I'm sure it'll be a business complex. Nothing wrong with that, really.


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Bjaardker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Same two buildings, 1 story taller?
What would you put in those buildings? Businesses, retailers, other shops & stores. How bout a nice big McDonalds, there's nothing more american right?
Now, you're the father or mother of a child who's body was never found. How would you feel if they were dishing out happy meals right where your child's body might have laid, smouldering & burning into dust under the heaps of metal.
Such a fitting tribute.
Oh, but there will be a fountain & garden outside commemorating them.







[HR][/HR]​I agree with you completely.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Reflex5.5)*

Look at this tomorrow when the site re-opens: http://www.wtc2002.com
It's kind of a wild idea... 4 cylinder shaped outer towers with a fifth inner tower that could be used for quick evacuation in the event of an emergency, and also acts as a support for the outer towers. A design like this could have saved nearly everyone in the towers last year. AND it includes a garden/park area as a memorial. Alot of people mock the idea, but I think it's the best design out there...


----------



## VW-BMW (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Reflex5.5)*

I don't think anyone needs to worry about there not being some type of a Memorial, that's definitely a given.
And if you don't think money should be made where someone has died needlessly, then no money would be made anywhere.


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Mark1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rebuild it bigger and better than it was. No surrender! No fear!
<and a memorial too!>[HR][/HR]​Absolutely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There could be no more fitting memorial to those that perished than to build again.
In essence we would be saying ;
" We grieve at your loss, but will soldier on. We are Americans. We will rebuild. We are producers, creators , and builders. We will move forward. You will be remembered in our efforts. It's what we do and no-one can take that away. "
There are some who say we shouldn't because that "..would do nothing but prove we really are the greedy capitalist pigs the terrorists think we are...", I say "
So ? Since when do we bow to the desires of terrorists or those who dislike us ?"
We didn't become the most advanced and prosperous nation on the planet by worrying about what low-lifes thought about us.
And, I've got news for you. The attacks were more than a dislike of capitalism. They were about a whole range of dislikes. You can be the most socialistic, alturistic, holistic, or generous person on earth and you know what ? They'll still hate you and want you dead.
I say rebuild. We are Americans. We will move forward.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Mark1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rebuild it bigger and better than it was. No surrender! No fear!
<and a memorial too!>[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Spindle)*

Right on brother... 
I don't understand the "nothing should be built there" mentallity... Should we have not rebuilt after the Civil War and just left the south burning? 
And let me tell you, the view of the NYC skyline from across the river here in Jersey is heartbreaking. I hate to admit it, but the terrorists have taken a chunk of the soul of NY by taking the towers. We absolutely need to build something there, if only to show our commitment to our beliefs and that we will not let them keep us down.


----------



## SuzukiSandy (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

I'm kind of agreeing with the hallowed ground principle. Would *YOU* want to work every day in a building where you *KNEW* that many people before you served their last day on this planet? That would creep me out man. But in respect to the spirit of the people that worked there, and the spirit of the World Trade Center towers themselves, which stood as an icon of America and its great city, I can see the justification for creating another WORLD Trade Center. The cruelty of business is only matched by its ability to withstand and persevere.
They've already finished up most of the Pentagon down here. In record time, no less. Purely awesome.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (helix7)*

Not a flame, not an insult.
But how many of the people who say "don't rebuild" ever stood in the plaza and gazed up at the towers? It really was majestic.
The people who died probably loved working in those towers, to not rebuild may be just as insulting, if not moreso.


----------



## VB_VDUBU (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (helix7)*

I don't know about re-building on the WTC site, but has anyone seen this planned memorial:
http://www.advocate.com/html/stories/864/864_twinpiers.asp
http://www.twinpiers.com/
I think that's pretty cool. Hopefully it hasn't already been posted . . . 
I know that real estate in NYC is hot, so I can't see them NOT rebuilding something, but how can you put a price tag on what was lost there?


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Bjaardker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Now, you're the father or mother of a child who's body was never found. How would you feel if they were dishing out happy meals right where your child's body might have laid, smouldering & burning into dust under the heaps of metal.
[HR][/HR]​this happens every day today, you just don't know about it. i've lived in houses where people have died, and you have too. i've been around corners where there were terrible automobile accidents and there's no memorial there. if you've ever traveled by boat, you've gone over hundreds of thousands of dead bodies that are still at the bottom of the ocean. same thing if you've ever traveled by rail. remember that just about every building in the USA today is built over what was Indian territory. much of Germany, Great Britain, France, and Western Russia is built over the ashes of two World Wars.
gotta get over it and keep moving forward.
obin


----------



## VB_VDUBU (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (VB_VDUBU)*

and uh, someone sent me that link . . . I just realized my source . . . : ) doh!


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Mark1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rebuild it bigger and better than it was. No surrender! No fear!
<and a memorial too!>[HR][/HR]​Amen!


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Obin Robinson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this happens every day today, you just don't know about it. i've lived in houses where people have died, and you have too. i've been around corners where there were terrible automobile accidents and there's no memorial there. if you've ever traveled by boat, you've gone over hundreds of thousands of dead bodies that are still at the bottom of the ocean. same thing if you've ever traveled by rail. remember that just about every building in the USA today is built over what was Indian territory. much of Germany, Great Britain, France, and Western Russia is built over the ashes of two World Wars.
gotta get over it and keep moving forward.
obin[HR][/HR]​Absolutely agree... Gotta get over it. But how many of those houses did I live in were blown up in malice, how many wreathes do you see on the side of the road commemorating people who've died in accidents, They have commemorated pearl harbor with that glass bottomed bulding over the wreckage. Get over it? yes. Forget it? never. My opinion is that it would be crass to perform commerce on the sight of such a tremendous tragedy.
quote:[HR][/HR]I know that real estate in NYC is hot, so I can't see them NOT rebuilding something, but how can you put a price tag on what was lost there?[HR][/HR]​This leads into another point of mine. Everyone says the most defiant thing would be to build the towers even bigger. I am diametrically opposed to that argument.
Why did they choose the WTC? Because they say it was a symbol of our greed, capitalism, pigheaded ignorance, and need to make more money.
Don't you see that the ultimate show of defiance would be NOT building there? 
Show them we can take a huge chunk out of the middle of our busiest city & devote it to nothing but peace & rememberance.
That we can live, survive, and flourish without these towers & that what they've done will not break our stride.
I welcome your comments & opinions.


----------



## DieselLover (May 17, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Blown6T)*

I like the idea of five towers. All in a straight line. The middle one noticably taller than the two on each side. A giant F*** Y** to the terrorists.
Stuart


----------



## beng (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (DieselLover)*

Because of the outrage the families of the victims have expressed in regard to the original proposals (they were majoritely office space) many news media outlets and even architectural firms are excepting proposals from average people. The port authority has also hired 4 new design companies to draw up new proposals that might be more sensitive to the victims. 
CNN is accepting proposals ...check them out here http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2002/wtc.ideas/
I thought putting new buildings and a park with one tree for every victim would be cool. A memorial forest in lower manhattan. I think rebuilding them would be a symbol of our resiliancy. Plus I miss the skyline. But I dont know if I would want to work on the 105th floor of a building unless it had gun turrets on the roof.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (beng)*

Melt down the recovered metal from the WTC buildings, and mold it into a remembrance statue.


----------



## helix7 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (beng)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But I dont know if I would want to work on the 105th floor of a building unless it had gun turrets on the roof.[HR][/HR]​Form what I've read about the building structure of the towers and of how things have changed regarding building strength since the towers were built, any new buildings created at ground zero would be strong enough to withstand a plane crash, as well as the prolonged heat exposure from the burning wreckage, and prevent a total collapse. Obviously we all hope that no planes ever hit any buildings ever again, but in the event that it somehow happened, I think most modern structures are better equiped to handle a disaster like that.


----------



## kingsfan01 (May 30, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (VB_VDUBU)*

[QUOTEhttp://www.advocate.com/html/stories/864/864_twinpiers.asp
http://www.twinpiers.com/
[/QUOTE]
That seems really cool... I wouldn't mind visiting that... seems to be an appropriate memorial which is also symbolic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tyler


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (beng)*

as a new yorker and an architect i would have to say that something would have to be built. something that would stand as an icon for both lower manhattan and the people who perished. we can not just build insignificant buildings because of what stood there before and what happened there.
the ONLY way to resolve this is to hold a national design compitition open to anyone who would like to contribute. it is a very complex problem that no one person or firm can solve. it will take many minds and much compromise. i have no idea what should go there, but if a single firm or group of firms designs the fate of the site, it will probably not work.
if you should ever have the chance to sign a petition for this please do. some of the best design solutions come from design competitions.


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Bjaardker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why did they choose the WTC? Because they say it was a symbol of our greed, capitalism, pigheaded ignorance, and need to make more money.[HR][/HR]​What you call "greed, capitalism, and need to make more money", I call the desire and ability to better oneself financially. This is one of the few countries on Earth that unlimited success can be attained thru determination and hard work.
Those Towers weren't just a symbol of wealth, they were a beacon of hope to everyone on earth that they too might succeed and a glimpse of what can be achieved here.
quote:[HR][/HR]Don't you see that the ultimate show of defiance would be NOT building there? 
Show them we can take a huge chunk out of the middle of our busiest city & devote it to nothing but peace & rememberance.
That we can live, survive, and flourish without these towers & that what they've done will not break our stride.
[HR][/HR]​Defiance ? No. I see placating those who oppose what the WTC stood for.
Although the magnitude and scope of this tragedy is enormous, deciding on any course of action should not be done on a purely emotional basis. This _is_ a capitalist country. It's what we do and we're very good at it. With the prosperity that capitalism brings, we can enjoy the freedoms and quality of life that we have. 
Those Towers were part of the * World Trade Center *. Say it out loud. World Trade. They represented the idea that commerce can flourish between nations and all citizens in those nations will be better for it.
As I see it, our only option is to rebuild the area into a thriving and successful locale. That would be 'defiance'. 
"You can knock down our buildings and kill our citizens, but we will _not_ be deterred. We _will_ prevail."
__________
No sig today.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

I don't think anything should be built there. It should be viewed as a burial ground, and treated with respect.


----------



## Velocity731 (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (LostBoyScout)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Melt down the recovered metal from the WTC buildings, and mold it into a remembrance statue. [HR][/HR]​Dude That would be one BIG a$$ statue!


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Spindle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What you call "greed, capitalism, and need to make more money", I call the desire and ability to better oneself financially. This is one of the few countries on Earth that unlimited success can be attained thru determination and hard work.[HR][/HR]​I did not call it greed, capitalism, & the need to make money. I was merely paraphrasing the diatribe I've heard from the pro-terrorist folk.
And we can disagree on the point about hard work & determination getting you anywhere in today's world, I do agree that the WTC was a very positive symbol.
quote:[HR][/HR]Defiance ? No. I see placating those who oppose what the WTC stood for.[HR][/HR]​I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this point.
quote:[HR][/HR]Those Towers were part of the * World Trade Center *. Say it out loud. World Trade. They represented the idea that commerce can flourish between nations and all citizens in those nations will be better for it.[HR][/HR]​That was before 920 bodies were vaporized there. Now that hole in the ground is all the families & future generations will have left of their loved ones & relatives. Time DOES move on, devoting that land to peace, creation, art, and memorium would make us a better people.
quote:[HR][/HR]"You can knock down our buildings and kill our citizens, but we will _not_ be deterred. We _will_ prevail."[HR][/HR]​We WILL prevail. And we will remember those who have fallen in the process.
Prevail doesn't mean disrespect. None of us who are 2 degrees of separation away have any idea what the people who lost a mother, father, or brother there feel. I just know that in my eyes, there is nothing tackier than doing status quo business on a killing field.


----------



## tifosi2k2 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

Same two buildings. One floor higher. Except for the six to ten floors that were hit by the two planes should be nothing but floor to ceiling glass, completely see through the building, w/ no access to those floors.
Engineering nightmare, but we're Americans, we CAN do anything.


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (redstorm91)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think anything should be built there. It should be viewed as a burial ground, and treated with respect. [HR][/HR]​I could not have said it better REDSTORM91.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tatM (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (1.8T Girl)*

While I do agree in some principle that as a burial ground of sorts, respect needs to be shown, I think it belittles the memory of all lost, and legitimizes the actions of those who orchestrated these attacks not to rebuild something. Most proposals I've seen for plans leave the footprints of the buildings themselves as areas of memorium and reflection. To not rebuild at all would simply leave a gaping hole in one of the U.S.'s signature skylines, a hole that in some way sends the message that they can destroy what we will be unwilling to rebuild. Why leave a tangible chasm, a glaring emptiness echoing that in the hearts of so many?


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (1.8T Girl)*

the city of new york lost more office space that day then most mid sized towns in the USA have in total. there was a huge economic impact on the region. just ask any of the 50,000 plus ppl who lost there office. i am not saying that office space is more important that human life, or the fact that the US's worst tradgedy ever happened on that spot. but alot of ppl in NY would like to see the major comercial industry restored there.
i dont see any reason that two very symbolic buildings cant be built there, and i dont see any reason that a large memorial couldnt be combined.
i do think its appropriate that they are asking the families of all the victims of the site how they think the area should be respected. i think it is more important to listen to them, than to just rebuild without considering them.
i think NEW YORK will do whats best.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

im sorry but that twin piers idea is just stupid. im not flaming, but really, why would you want to flattin the towers (the memory anyway), it will just remind people that they were knocked down in the first place. You mine as well rebuild the towers if you do that.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Bjaardker)*

I don't get why so many people would want to rebuild the Twin Towers or for that matter *any* sort of corporate-type building in a place where so many lives were lost. It's like people want to build them back just to say "look what we can do". Might as well have ENRON relocate there. If they want to build another set of Twin Towers to boost employment/ the economy back up then how about putting them in the Bronx. Imagine if Giuliani was still mayor, man I bet he'd love that!
I've thought about the idea of a community college or a park being built there. I figured that a school or a park wouldn't reflect so much of the material image that Manhattan has attained.

[Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr, 3:50 AM 9-12-2002]

[Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr, 3:51 AM 9-12-2002]


[Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr, 3:52 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (kingsfan01)*

I am not sure what I think should be built there. In some ways I feel they should be rebuilt as a place of business to honor those who lost their lives there supporting our economy in some way. In other ways I feel that would be insulting to create a meaninless place of business over the so meaninful plot where many died


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (2kjettaguy)*

rebuild them biger and better have memorial for the people who died but please dont just build park there we need new yorks sky line back.building a park would just tell terorist u win.


[Modified by Migvr6NYC, 4:29 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

I want the WTC back in its original form, but instead of the Mariott hotel (WTC#3) in between the two, there should be a large memorial. Likewise with any other space around the towers. But I want them back.


----------



## redhotG60 (Mar 3, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (NightFlyerGTI)*

I think they should rebuild some sort of skyscraper where the towers stood. I completely agree that there should be a memorial but to simply put a park, or memorial there without rebuilding what was taken from us would be defeat. You guys may have already seen this but here's a site that I've come accross of a proposed idea. It sounds a little far-fetched but I think the concept is great.
http://www.wtc2002.com/start.lasso


----------



## Green-Golf (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Green-Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR] The *BIGGEST* damn office building in the world. The *BIGGEST* damn center for free trade the world has ever seen. This would b the *BIGGEST* finger you could give to the small, jealous, hate filled pukes that orchestrated the attacks on our country. The first floor should contain a museum/memorial to the heros and victims of 9/11/01...[HR][/HR]​http://www.wtc2002.com/start.lasso
This Five tower thing is exactly the sort of thing I was talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Green-Golf, 11:11 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Green-Golf)*

I like it.. I think it looks very futuristic and would show that you may knock us down.. but we will get right back up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (DieselLover)*

Part of me wants the towers rebuilt in the same fashion as the old ones....part of me wants it to be a memorial site...like some of the Civil War battlefields that havent been commercialized but are still preserved.


----------



## MORMIT (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (Velocity731)*

One BIG tower....like a big middle finger to those who rejoiced to the falling of the original towers.


----------



## pdxvento (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (1.8T Girl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Same two buildings, 1 story taller?
What would you put in those buildings? Businesses, retailers, other shops & stores. How bout a nice big McDonalds, there's nothing more american right?
Now, you're the father or mother of a child who's body was never found. How would you feel if they were dishing out happy meals right where your child's body might have laid, smouldering & burning into dust under the heaps of metal.
Such a fitting tribute.
Oh, but there will be a fountain & garden outside commemorating them.








I agree with you completely.[HR][/HR]​im 100% with you.
how much wopuld it cost to buy the land off this guy and make a memorial, im sure the funds could be raised


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: What do YOU think sould be built on the WTC site? (pdxvento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Same two buildings, 1 story taller?
What would you put in those buildings? Businesses, retailers, other shops & stores. How bout a nice big McDonalds, there's nothing more american right?
Now, you're the father or mother of a child who's body was never found. How would you feel if they were dishing out happy meals right where your child's body might have laid, smouldering & burning into dust under the heaps of metal.
Such a fitting tribute.
Oh, but there will be a fountain & garden outside commemorating them.








I agree with you completely.[HR][/HR]​Second that ^ - What if it was to get built back and then get terrorized again - what would people say then ................. "build them taller!!"


----------

